# Limespfad Sattelbach nach Elztal



## Geistereiche (24. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank mal wieder an die deutsche Forstwirtschaft für die komplette Zerstörung des Limestrails von Sattelbach nach Elztal.  Es ist schon faszinierend wenn Trails durch schweres Forstgerät einen halben Meter tief auf 3 Meter Breite umgepflügt werden, die vorher für Mountainbiker aus "Naturschutzgründen" offiziell gesperrt waren. Der Trail ist irreparabel geschädigt und nicht mehr befahrbar!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Januar 2016)

Mist. Schon wieder einer.

Leserbrief?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtBikerX (24. Januar 2016)

Ist doch ne Sauerei sowas!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (24. Januar 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Vielen Dank mal wieder an die deutsche Forstwirtschaft für die komplette Zerstörung des Limestrails von Sattelbach nach Elztal.  Es ist schon faszinierend wenn Trails durch schweres Forstgerät einen halben Meter tief auf 3 Meter Breite umgepflügt werden, die vorher für Mountainbiker aus "Naturschutzgründen" offiziell gesperrt waren. Der Trail ist irreparabel geschädigt und nicht mehr befahrbar!



Tja, immer dasgleiche. 
Und das alles unter dem "Deckmantel" der Waldpflege. Da wird Lebensraum von Wildtieren zerstört, die wir Biker angeblich stören.

Reine Profitgier!!!!!! Als ob ein Wald nicht ohne den Eingriff des Menschen mit seinem Harvester klar kommt. 
Was hat der Wald nur die letzten 10 Millionen Jahre gemacht?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Januar 2016)

was auch auffällt, sind die ganzen privaten "Holzmacher", die vermehrt mit Quads das Holz aus dem Wald ziehen


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Januar 2016)

Und was soll ein Leserbrief bringen? Zerstört ist zerstört...... Natur im Sommer schonen damit wir sie im Winter zusammenfahren können.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (29. Januar 2016)

Echt dämlich ...schade.


----------



## bernd e (26. Februar 2016)

Geistereiche schrieb:


> Vielen Dank mal wieder an die deutsche Forstwirtschaft für die komplette Zerstörung des Limestrails von Sattelbach nach Elztal.  Es ist schon faszinierend wenn Trails durch schweres Forstgerät einen halben Meter tief auf 3 Meter Breite umgepflügt werden, die vorher für Mountainbiker aus "Naturschutzgründen" offiziell gesperrt waren. Der Trail ist irreparabel geschädigt und nicht mehr befahrbar!



Forstwirtschaft nennt sich das! Forstwirtschaft ist dazu da, dass Gewinn erwirtschaftet wird und nicht um Umweltschutz oder Naherholung.
Traurig aber leider wahr. Und Merke, diese hochmodernen Frostfahrzeuge machen keine Bodenverdichtung! 
Der Weg wird aber sicher wieder hergerichtet. Erst planiert, damit die Rillen weg sind und dann vermutlich Tonnen von Schotter drauf.


----------



## Jockel2 (28. Februar 2016)

Wir erleben das immer wieder, das Stück für Stück die "besonderen" Wege verschwinden. Zuletzt bei uns an der Wildenburg, wo ein uralter geplasterter Eselsweg für die Forstfahrzeuge breitgeschoben und damit zerstört wurde und im Bullauer Eutergrund (Diebsgrund). Der Natur ist es glaube ich Wurst, ob es ein paar Pfädchen mehr oder weniger gibt. Das Wild hat seine eigenen Wege. Die Hauptgeschädigten sind die Erholung suchenden Waldnutzer, für die ein paar Pfade und schöne Ecken den Charakter einer Region prägen. Solche Ecken sind rar und müssten in einer Art Kataster erfasst werden, wie in der Denkmalpflege. Das wäre die Voraussetzung um Sie schützen zu können. Da das wenige Stellen sind, sollte dadurch auch die Waldwirttschaft nicht sonderlich eingeschränkt sein. 
Das die Waldwirtschaft nicht mehr mit Pferden anrücken kann ist ja eigentlich auch logisch.
Das Problem ist, das man dazu lange politische Wege gehen muss. Und wer soll das machen???


----------



## Geistereiche (29. Februar 2016)

Pffff - Kataster!! Da gab's doch schon mal einen Versuch die Trails irgendwie zu erfassen und kaum waren sie online standen die Ordnungshüter der Waldwirtschaft da und haben die Leutchen rausgezogen......
Jetzt am Samstag war's auch wieder geil: Komme von Wagenschwend die Waldautobahn ins Seebachtal runter (übrigens auch hier der Waldweg komplett durch Waldwirtschaft geschrottet) - hängt da nicht in Halshöhe quer über dem Weg auf Höhe Roberner See ein Draht mit dem Plakat "Achtung bewusste Waldzerstörung" oder so.
Von oben her war da nix gesperrt - warum auch! Reicht ja wenn man da wo die Radler die höckschde Geschwindigkeit drauf haben was über den Weg spannt!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (30. August 2016)

Falls nicht bekannt, eigentlich wieder gut fahrbar und kaum verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (5. September 2016)

Was jetzt - die Waldautobahn zum Roberner See oder der Limespfad?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (5. September 2016)

Limespfad


----------



## DirtBikerX (5. September 2016)

Sind am Mittwoch auch durch, alles tip top. Wie gewohnt!


----------



## Geistereiche (6. September 2016)

Muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren.......


----------



## MoeOdenwald (6. September 2016)

Mach dat


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Oktober 2016)

Hab ihn mir am Sonntag vorgenommen - das grenzt ja schon an Terraforming - einwandfrei!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

